# Shoreline Retriever Club Licensed Field Trial 9/11-13/2015



## Bob Walton

Derby at 9 dogs , need one more , closes tonight.


----------



## Bob Walton

Open will be on the Hickey farm .
Derby will be at the hay lot by the goose pond 

As always drive slowly on the grounds, it is a working farm.
No air behind the house, do not go on the alfalfa or on the freshly planted fields.

Please stay on the roads and only park in assigned areas, we are getting significant rainfall.
The Amat. and Qual. will be posted on Friday night. 
Good luck to all


----------



## mostlygold

So glad it cooled off.


----------



## bjlokey

Ok where is the goose pond?


----------



## Bob Walton

The largest of the 2 ponds at the end of the property with the tech water.


----------



## moscowitz

What is starting number for the Amat?


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel

Bob Walton said:


> Open will be on the Hickey farm .
> 
> Bob,
> Can you tell me where Hickey farm is? This is my first time up here. I am at the West Thomspon Lake State Campground.


----------



## tbyars

Just type Castle Rock Road Woodstock Ct and that will get you there.


----------



## Sabireley

Any news from Shoreline?


----------



## Bob Walton

Qual at West Thompson lake.
Amat. at field behind James house.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

*Qual*



Bob Walton said:


> Qual at West Thompson lake. Amat. at field behind James house.


 AM start? Did Derby finish today?


----------



## rwhitmeyer

What time does Qual. start tomorrow?

Becky Whitmeyer


----------



## Paula Richard

Diane, derby finished. Doug Cybula won with Dolly, and Mark Mosher got s second and a third. No other placements.

Becky, Qualifying is listed to start at 9:00 am


----------



## labmommadeb

OPEN CALLBACKS to Water Blind: (34 dogs) 5,6,8,9,11,18,21,22,23,32,33,35,36,37,42,44,45,46,47,49,51,54,55,57,58,60,61,62,63,65,68,71,72,73. Dog #51 starts.


----------



## lbbuckler

Deb, without EE I don't know Deeps # in the open. Can you check and let me know?


----------



## Paula Richard

Qualifying call backs to water blind: 1-5, 8-11,13,15,16,17,19,21,22,24,26,29,30,31
21 dogs back


----------



## labmommadeb

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to Land Blind: (44 dogs) 1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,25,26,27,28,29,31,32,33,34,36,37,38,40,41,44,45,46,47,49,53,54,55,56,58,59. Dog #40 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb

OPEN CALLBACKS to final series: (16 dogs) 5,6,9,18,23,32,33,36,42,54,57,58,60,68,72,73.


----------



## Bob Walton

Open water marks at wood duck pond.
Amat water blind at goose pond.
Qualifying water marks at West Thompson


----------



## labmommadeb

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to Water Blind: (24 dogs) 1,2,5,6,8,10,11,15,19,26,28,29,32,33,34,36,37,38,44,45,47,49,53,55. Dog #26 starts.


----------



## Beverly Burns

Thanks, but with EE, numbers mean nothing to us out here in la la land.


----------



## labmommadeb

AMATEUR CALLBACKS to final series: (15 dogs back) 3,6,11,15,19,26,28,36,37,44,45,47,49,53,55. Dog#55 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb

AM Callbacks final series with names:
1-Lyza-Sandi McCourt
6-Liberty-Bill Clark
11-Hawk-Jerry Wilks
15-Tubb- Martha Russell
19-Slick-Lisa Kane
26-Ella-Chris Videtto
28-Naughty-Mick Presco
36-Nicki-Chad O'Brien
37-Ebony-Mike Coutu
44-Curry-Roy Morejon
45-Ten-Barb Radtke
47-Petey-Anne Marshall
49-Luke-Kathy Folsom
53-Sky-Nick Staszko
55-Riley-James Langa


----------



## labmommadeb

OPEN CALLBACKS to final series with names for the EE impaired:
5-Clive-Swingle/Pleasant
6-Tubb-Martha Russell
9-Cash-Hatcher/Pleasant
18-Kenny-Shope/Forry
23-Krumz-Stonesifer/Forry
32-Petey-Marshall/Pleasant
33-Chase-Van Ames
36-Nitro-Bireley/Pleasant
42-Onyx-Mike Coutu
54-Slick-Lisa Kane
57-Daisy-?/Roberts
58-Jet-Dolores Smith/Forry?
60-Tonka-Wilks/Pleasant
68-Ready-Opseth/Pleasant
72-Dagger-Armstrong/Pleasant
73-Nitro-Grasse/Forry


----------



## mostlygold

Way to go Ella.


----------



## Frank Jones

Deb, you're a sport to list dog's numbers, call names, owners and handlers! You deserve the Blue!

rita


----------



## Sabireley

Thanks Deb!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

qual placements 1st PAtti Roberts - Phideaux #26 2nd Patti Roberts - Diva #11 3rd Bill Brownstein - Dash # 15 4th Jeff Shaw - Tyler # 17 RJ Rick Rojker - Joker #22 Jams #13 Mark Mosher Peach #21 Benda Lokey Scarlet #24 Nick Stasko Fire #29 Bill Brownstein Alley #30 Rod Mack Hannah #31 Diane Brunelle Maggie


----------



## Jerry and Freya

Diane Brunelle said:


> qual placements 1st PAtti Roberts - Phideaux #26 2nd Patti Roberts - Diva #11 3rd Bill Brownstein - Dash # 15 4th Jeff Shaw - Tyler # 17 RJ Rick Rojker - Joker #22 Jams #13 Mark Mosher Peach #21 Benda Lokey Scarlet #24 Nick Stasko Fire #29 Bill Brownstein Alley #30 Rod Mack Hannah #31 Diane Brunelle Maggie


Thanks for the update Diane
And congrats to everyone~~~~
Freya


----------



## Diane Brunelle

*Go Chris and Ella*



labmommadeb said:


> AM Callbacks final series with names:
> 1-Lyza-Sandi McCourt
> 6-Liberty-Bill Clark
> 11-Hawk-Jerry Wilks
> 15-Tubb- Martha Russell
> 19-Slick-Lisa Kane
> 26-Ella-Chris Videtto
> 28-Naughty-Mick Presco
> 36-Nicki-Chad O'Brien
> 37-Ebony-Mike Coutu
> 44-Curry-Roy Morejon
> 45-Ten-Barb Radtke
> 47-Petey-Anne Marshall
> 49-Luke-Kathy Folsom
> 53-Sky-Nick Staszko
> 55-Riley-James Langa


All paws crossed here for #26 Ella - go girl!


----------



## mostlygold

Congrats to all the Q opal cements and Jams!


----------



## mostlygold

Gotta love how it changes words. That is placements not opal cements 😀


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

I had herd Ed Forry Won the Open with Kenny and Martha Russell Won the Amateur with Tubb.


----------



## TonyK

Way to go Chris Videtto and Ella for the 3rd in the Amateur! Stiff competition at that trial. Ella Bella Chocarella is coming on! Best of luck in the future!

Tony & Trudie


----------



## mostlygold

Yeah Chris and Ella. Way to keep the focus.


----------



## Barb/x2crr

We are so proud of Kenny for winning the Open and qualifying for the National. Congrats to Buck, Tara and Ed Forry for a great job!


----------



## mbcorsini

Go team Forry.


----------



## Frank Jones

And congratulations to Barb Young for breeding the litter that produced Kenny!

rita


----------



## Chris Videtto

Ella had a super weekend. To the waterblind in the open and 3rd in amat. She is really coming on. 

Way to go team Kenny......good weekend for those Pirate dogs!


----------



## Judy Chute

Anyone have the other Amateur results? Thanks!


----------



## rwhitmeyer

Big time congratulations Chris and Ella. That is simply super.

Becky


----------



## Chris Videtto

Judy.......

1. Tubb
2. Peaty, Anne Marshall
3 Ella, 
4 Nikki, Chad


----------



## Judy Chute

Thanks, Chris..no Jams ?  (sorry to be so pushy for info..LOL)


----------



## Miriam Wade

Chris Videtto said:


> Judy.......
> 
> 1. Tubb
> 2. Peaty, Anne Marshall
> 3 Ella,
> 4 Nikki, Chad


Chris-

This is just fantastic. You & Ella were in great company with that placement. Continued success!!!

M


----------



## [email protected]

Chris Videtto said:


> Judy.......
> 
> 1. Tubb
> 2. Peaty, Anne Marshall
> 3 Ella,
> 4 Nikki, Chad


Just saw this Chris, way to go. Congratulations.
Walt


----------



## Chris Videtto

Thanks a bunch everyone! Judy......I have the numbers in my book which I don't have with me....I'll post when I get home today.


----------



## Bob Walton

I would like to thank everyone that entered and worked to make another successful field trial.
First to Dr. James Dean who allows us to hold our trial on his farm , without this property , there would be no trial.
To our judges who setup challenging tests and then judged them fairly.
To Mark Mosher and the bird boys from Maine that he brings down for us every year. It makes a huge difference when you have skilled people in the field.
To Olen and his gunners , accurate and safe .
To Celeste our sec. who does so much before and after the trial.
To all our club members who pitch in to make it happen , many that don't even have dogs entered but show up year after year.
And lastly to Mike Coutu who brings his UTV ,had judges stay in his home, marshals and fills in any time or place that he is needed and still runs his dogs successfully.
Thanks , Bob Walton


----------

